# Bluetooth help



## balanga (May 31, 2019)

Not sure if this is the correct section for bluetooth...

I haven't had any previous experience with bluetooth on FreeBSD, but thought I'd like to send files from my phone to one of my ThinkPads via bluetooth.

After reading The Handbook's guide on bluetooth, I don't get the messages shown.

`kldstat`:-

```
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1   52 0xffffffff80200000  243cd00 kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff8263d000     8b50 ng_ubt.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff82646000    12dd0 ng_hci.ko
 4    4 0xffffffff82659000     2d00 ng_bluetooth.ko
 5    6 0xffffffff8265c000    175d8 netgraph.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff82821000   12cb30 i915kms.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff8294e000    76950 drm.ko
 8    4 0xffffffff829c5000    104f0 linuxkpi.ko
 9    3 0xffffffff829d6000    12f30 linuxkpi_gplv2.ko
10    2 0xffffffff829e9000      6c0 debugfs.ko
11    1 0xffffffff829ea000     9c08 fuse.ko
12    1 0xffffffff829f4000    126e0 if_run.ko
13    1 0xffffffff82a07000     cd40 ng_l2cap.ko
14    1 0xffffffff82a14000    1b9c0 ng_btsocket.ko
15    1 0xffffffff82a30000     2190 ng_socket.ko
16    1 0xffffffff82a33000    17590 smbfs.ko
17    2 0xffffffff82a4b000     3050 libiconv.ko
18    2 0xffffffff82a4f000     1dce libmchain.ko
```

`dmesg | grep ubt`:-

```
ubt0 on uhub2
ubt0: <Broadcom Corp Broadcom Bluetooth Device, class 224/1, rev 2.00/7.48, addr 4> on usbus0
```
`lsusb`:-

```
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.5: ID 04f2:b217 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Lenovo Integrated Camera (0.3MP)
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.4: ID 0a5c:217f Broadcom Corp. BCM2045B (BDC-2.1)
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen1.3: ID 1199:9013 Sierra Wireless, Inc. Sierra Wireless Gobi 3000 Modem device (MC8355)
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen1.2: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.2: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen1.1: ID 0000:0000 
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.1: ID 0000:0000
```
`service bluetooth start ubt0`

```
/etc/rc.d/bluetooth: ERROR: Unable to setup Bluetooth stack for device ubt0
```

Should my device get a default name if I manage to start it up? I see /etc/rc.d/bluetooth contains the string *name="bluetooth"* so I presume this is what it sets if it comes up.

I'm obviously missing something, but what?


----------



## balanga (Jun 1, 2019)

After discovering what looked like an ideal guide - https://wiki.freebsd.org/SteveWills/BTSpeaker
I followed it as best I could but encounted a few problems...

`service bthidd start`


> /etc/rc.d/bthidd: WARNING: /etc/bluetooth/bthidd.conf is not readable.
> /etc/rc.d/bthidd: WARNING: failed precmd routine for bthidd



Turns out that /etc/bluetooth/bthidd.conf you have to create this file before running the above command.

`bluetooth-config` was not found. There is a link to https://reviews.freebsd.org/D3778 but I could find a link from which to download.

I'll give this another try later, but it does seem  like a lot of work to get bluetooth working.


----------

